# Is it a legality to wear a seat belt on rear facing seat



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Folks
Can someone please clear this matter up for me as i have herd many different views. If the front passenger swivels the seat around when traveling, do they legally have to wear the seat belt. :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, why would anyone want to do that? Is it a lack of confidence in the driver? :roll: :?:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its illegal to travel with the swivel seat turned round so your insurance would be null avoid


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

please return to vendor.....


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Surely this question must be a wind up  :?: 

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

POGJONES said:


> Can someone please clear this matter up for me as i have herd many different views. If the front passenger swivels the seat around when traveling, do they legally have to wear the seat belt. :?:


Might I respectfully suggest you get out a little more? 



locovan said:


> Its illegal to travel with the swivel seat turned round so your insurance would be null avoid


Where did you get that from?

Dougie.


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

locovan said:


> Its illegal to travel with the swivel seat turned round so your insurance would be null avoid


Doubly so if its the drivers seat... :lol:

How about 'see-backwards' glasses?

http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20060309/rearview-spy-glasses/

tee hee.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hymer_Bay said:


> Doubly so if its the drivers seat... :lol:


That's encouraged in most driving lessons (eyes in the back of your head, etc..)

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hymer_Bay said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Its illegal to travel with the swivel seat turned round so your insurance would be null avoid
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I have just spilt my Ovaltine you made me laugh so much :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Where did you get that from? 

Dougie. 



Dougie what would you do if you saw a M/Home with the passenger turned round to face the inside of the M/Home and no seat belt whilst the vehicle was in motion 8O .
Would you not stop that M/Home????


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Dougie what would you do if you saw a M/Home with the passenger turned round to face the inside of the M/Home and no seat belt whilst the vehicle was in motion 8O . Would you not stop that M/Home????


Ah, so you're actually asking the same question as the OP. I thought you'd looked something up.



Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie what would you do if you saw a M/Home with the passenger turned round to face the inside of the M/Home and no seat belt whilst the vehicle was in motion 8O . Would you not stop that M/Home????
> ...


No I was asking you if it was an offence :wink: 
I know it is and there is a fine and surely the Insurance company would wiggle out of payments if you had a crash and got hurt??

Failure to wear a seatbelt carries a fine of up to £500, but no points will be endorsed on your licence. A fixed penalty notice will usually be issued, allowing you the option of paying a £60 fine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure Dougie will correct me if I am wrong but I was under the impression that if seatbelts were supplied then passengers must use them unless they have specific exemption reasons with appropriate certification.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/AdviceOnKeepingYourVehicle/DG_4022064

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O 8O I'm shocked at you lot :!: 
The legalities of wearing a seatbelt should be known to everyone :!: :!: 

But you lot seem to be taking the P*ss out of genuine plea for advice.

A simple NO would suffice.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> No I was asking you if it was an offence :wink:
> I know it is


Then you've answered your own question again. :lol: I've never heard of a specific offence of failing to wear a seat belt whilst traveling backwards.



moblee said:


> ..you lot seem to be taking the P*ss out of genuine plea for advice. A simple NO would suffice.


Guilty as charged. M'lud.  You have to admit that it's an odd question though (NO OFFENCE TO THE OP  ).



penquin said:


> I was under the impression that if seatbelts were supplied then passengers must use them unless they have specific exemption reasons with appropriate certification


You've won the prize. 

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O 8O I'm shocked at you lot :!:
> The legalities of wearing a seatbelt should be known to everyone :!: :!:
> 
> But you lot seem to be taking the P*ss out of genuine plea for advice.
> ...


I never say "No" you ought to know me by now moblee I love discussions. :wink:

Dougie what you are saying is that no Passenger has committed the offence of taking their seatbelt off and turning the seat around and travel with their back to the road..
Well there is always a first time so why would they want to do it?? :roll:

Penquin you have won the prize tonight for the correct answer. 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/If_you_ar...njuries_in_an_accident_that_wasn't_your_fault


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I've done it, it's great being able to chat to the passengers in the back whilst travelling. If the belt is seat-mounted, what's the problem?

And if it's not seat mounted, but still fastened, what's the problem?

If you have an accident, the seat back will stop you flying forwards!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I cannot help with the legalities of wearing a seat belt.

But:

When the seat is turned round it does not lock into position as it does when forward-facing.

In an accident it could swivel around - with horrendous consequences.

I don't know if Construction-and-Use (or whatever) regs come into the equation but I am pretty certain that a swivel seat would not have been tested for crash safety in the reversed position.

Legality aside - I would put safety first.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Dougie what you are saying is that no Passenger has committed the offence of taking their seatbelt off and turning the seat around and travel with their back to the road..


Are you on the razz tonight or wot, Mavis?? I said nothing of the sort. I have never considered such a thing, and now that I am considering it, I can't stop laughing at the thought. :lol:

The issue of turning the seat around is a complete red herring. The issue is - as Dave says - that a seat belt must be worn if fitted, unless exemptions apply.

I'll have some of what you're having. 

Dougie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for such positive encouragement, do I bow or curtsy? :lol: 

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Thanks very much for such positive encouragement, do I bow or curtsy? :lol:


Just throw the money.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No Penquins clap their fins together :lol: :lol:
Just throw him a fish :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Look what happened last time I threw money!!!! :lol:  8O :? 


Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie what you are saying is that no Passenger has committed the offence of taking their seatbelt off and turning the seat around and travel with their back to the road..
> ...


Oveltine and three pain killers thats all Im on --whoops Iv just admitted I take drugs  
Arrest me --I dare you :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> I never say "No" you ought to know me by now moblee I love discussions. :wink:


Yes mavis 
















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Look what happened last time I threw money!!!! :lol:  8O :?


That was a little uncalled for. <sniff>

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

moblee said:


> When we go to France we travel down to Dover quite late at night,we have young children with us who sleep in the U-shape lounge which we make in to a large Double bed,my wife also walks about quilting the children,toilet visits etc.


In my opinion, if the children are asleep in a MH which is equipped with seatbelts and which they are not using then the driver of that vehicle is committing an offence.

Once again if my understanding is wrong I would welcome advice, but a child not restrained in an rtc would be seriously injured, if not killed and could also injure those belted in at the front.

Such behaviour is foolhardy in my opinion. The statistical chance of an rtc may be small but it still exists and I am sure that the police would not ignore it if they were aware of such a situation.

Dave

PS to Dougie - I remain impressed by what you did for the organisation and the amount you raised - it is always good to raise the profile and remind all of us what steps (!) people take to support others.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to agree it is very dangerous with the children but your wife should not walk about as she could be catapulted through the winderscreen if you had an accident.
I wouldnt even have my dog loose while driving for the same reason.
They are too precious moblee to risk it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Penquin said:


> a child not restrained in an rtc would be seriously injured, if not killed and could also injure those belted in at the front.


It's not rocket science, is it? I never, ever understand the line of thinking which says, "I go at night when no-one will see, tee hee" and then discuss the legalities of seat-belt wearing. It's all about people's lives - especially children - and I've had official complaints from parents who I've stopped for allowing their children to travel unrestrained in their car, when I've asked them if they love their children - they take utter offence and become enraged at the suggestion to the contrary, whereas any parent who does that, should in my opinion be questioned as to how much they do love their children.



Penquin said:


> PS to Dougie - I remain impressed by what you did for the organisation and the amount you raised - it is always good to raise the profile and remind all of us what steps (!) people take to support others.


Shucks. 

Dougie.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What has not been mentioned is vision.
With many vans, I think that mirror view will be impaired and possibly forward & side vision.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

ASPRN Dougie:- _It's not rocket science, is it?_

Err, yes it is!

Or at least A-level physics, which I did so long ago to have forgotten the equations concerned.

V2-U2=2AS

(I can't do superscript characters on here!)

I can't remember where mass comes into the equation but what it boils down to is that an unrestrained body (ie a child) that is doing 100kmh one moment and zero the next when you hit the brick wall becomes one heck of a missile with massive energy that is instantly dissipated.

It self-destructs itself and everything in its path.

Dougie is right to ask the question about loving ones children.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

pippin said:


> ASPRN Dougie:- _It's not rocket science, is it?_
> 
> Err, yes it is!
> 
> ...


The 'missile' becomes a forever mourned child. I get physical shakes when I read about children being put to bed in a motorhome, for no reason, other than the peace and quiet that parents can then enjoy. Take safety seriously, take every precaution necessary to keep your family alive and unharmed.

Ca

Ca


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> The 'missile' becomes a forever mourned child. I get physical shakes when I read about children being put to bed in a motorhome, for no reason, other than the peace and quiet that parents can then enjoy. Take safety seriously, take every precaution necessary to keep your family alive and unharmed.
> 
> Ca


Couldn't agree more. If travelling with young children, have them belted up, if they need to sleep , put a pillow by the side of their head and let them sleep belted and sitting upright - it won't kill them - whereas being unrestrained in a moving vehicle very well might 

Jon


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Come on you guys... Give parents some credit for knowing how to keep their children safe. Only yesterday, in Hull, I saw a lady with a young child on her lap, sitting in the back seat of a shiny Mercedes saloon, both of them totally unrestrained... 

It was a beautifully sunny day

The child could see out of the window

The only other occupant was the driver

The Law did not apply to said lady

It was lunch-time

There was quite of lot of traffic...

... stopping and starting...

Surely, Mother knows best?

:evil: 8O :evil: 8O


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

If we saw a parent carelessly dangling a child over a three storey balcony, we would shout at her, call the police, make a big fuss, and the impact of a child going through a windscreen would be exactly the same, except in a different direction. 

On a reality cop-show programme here one night, a lady was stopped for having five unrestrained children in her car. The garda told her off and then sent her on her way. My idea would be that the children should be removed to a safe place until she found a way to get them safely home. 

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Children asleep in bed in a moving motorhome.

Check your insurance.
Check the road traffic act

Most of all check your concsience


Dave p


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got back from the supermarket where a guy and his wife / partner had put 2 x 24 packs of lager on the back seat and fastened the seatbelt around them to stop them falling over...............then got in the car with a young child sat on her knee on the front seat!!

Beggars belief!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bookworm said:


> a guy and his wife / partner had put 2 x 24 packs of lager on the back seat and fastened the seatbelt around them to stop them falling over...............then got in the car with a young child sat on her knee on the front seat!!


So he likes his kids, but he loves his lager.

Dougie.


----------

